# power management (suspend problem)

## MoonChild

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with pm-utils, when (in gnome) i enter in suspend mode, i can't

exit from it, and I have to reset my pc in order to returns to use it.

I post some information about my configuration:

Intel Core I7, 6gb RAM, VGA NVIDIA 480 GTX

Linux darkmoon 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #4 SMP Fri Apr 22 12:13:15 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

File system        blocchi di 1K   Usati   Dispon. Uso% Montato su

/dev/md1             1438798028 571245956 794465304  42% /

udev                     10240       424      9816   5% /dev

shm                    3054772         0   3054772   0% /dev/shm

/dev/md0                247904      3620    231488   2% /boot

The gentoo is it installed on a raid 1 partition.

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1  USE="alsa -debug -networkmanager -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 0 kB

http://www.moonchild.it/pc_info/kernel.txt

http://www.moonchild.it/pc_info/lspci.txt

http://www.moonchild.it/pc_info/lsmod.txt

http://www.moonchild.it/pc_info/pm-suspend.log

I would want try the hibernate mode, but i do not know how to configure it becouse my system

have two swap files:

Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority

/dev/sdc2                               partition	3145724	0	0

/dev/sdd2                               partition	3145724	0	0

Does someone know if I enable/start hibernate where is it swapped to ?

My pc have 6gb ram, i need a single swap partition with almost 6gb ?

Thanks for the support   :Smile: 

----------

## barul

It's because you're using the nvidia driver. I've got the same problem

----------

## MoonChild

If could be interested i have posted in the official NV forum:

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=198724

Thanks   :Razz: 

----------

## netfab

Someone got the same problem on the french forum, he finally found that it was a kernel bug. See here and upstream bug.

The guilty commit seems to be included into 2.6.37-gentoo-r4. So you should wait for the next revision, or try to apply the fix on your kernel, and see if it makes a difference.

----------

## MoonChild

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Someone got the same problem on the french forum, he finally found that it was a kernel bug. See here and upstream bug.
> 
> The guilty commit seems to be included into 2.6.37-gentoo-r4. So you should wait for the next revision, or try to apply the fix on your kernel, and see if it makes a difference.

 

This bug involves the suspend to disk (hibernate) function, my problem is it with

suspend to ram. For now i have not tried suspend to disk becouse i don't know

how to configure swap files (i have two swap files).

In any case i can confirm that is it a problem with nvidia binary drivers, i have

tried to logout xorg and unloaded the nv driver. After this operation the suspend

works correctly. The only problem is it that it suspends the usb bus too, and my

keyboard not works: in order to resume the system i have to press the

poweron button on the case (i don't know if is it normal under linux but is it 

really a minor problem considering the situation in general).

I hope in some replies from nvidia in the dedicated forum.

Thanks for the helps...

----------

